# Newest addition to the fleet.



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Just getting done with her. I planned to have it done before the fall run started but I'm going to catch the tail end this weekend.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Man, that is sweet! I don't know much about sticking flounder, but I want to take that bad boy out!


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

that thing is BEAUTIFUL:notworthy:


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Now that is a duck boat. Nice job.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice. Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice indeed! :thumbsup:

Is the canopy going to be palm fronds?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I see several possible uses for that rig other than just chasing Flounders.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Like stated above it's not just for floundering. We plan to do some bowfishing, duck hunting, eco tours, etc.. it was a fun build from scratch.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> Like stated above it's not just for floundering. We plan to do some bowfishing, duck hunting, eco tours, etc.. it was a fun build from scratch.


*" ******* Yacht Club "*


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome looking sled by the way.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Two or three guys on the bow with cast nets could F*#@% up a school of Mullet!
Really Nice job there:notworthy::notworthy:


----------

